
The tale of the Snowflake Man - a_w
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/jonathanjonesblog/2015/dec/23/the-strange-tale-of-snowflake-man-wilson-bentley
======
danpat
If anyone else likes snowflakes like I do, I highly recommend this poster of
some of Bentley's images:

    
    
      http://vermontsnowflakes.com/poster2.shtml
    

It shows the different snowflake structures against a temperature scale. It's
a great gift for anyone that likes winter.

Part art, part science :-)

